# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Teme tek Problematika Shqiptare

## Dita

Tek "Problematika shqiptare" vura re qe eshte mbyllur nje teme qe u nis nga Brari per femijte e kryeministrit e pastaj mori drejtim tjeter per debatin ne TV Klan mes perfaqesuesve te PD dhe PS-se. Ne postimin tim ne ate teme bera kerkese qe tema e debatit te hapej si teme me vete me qellim trajtimin e temes se "prurjeve te reja" ne politiken shqiptare. Tani shoh qe kerkesa nuk eshte marre parasysh dhe tema ishte mbyllur fare. E riperseris kerkesen per temen per prurjet. Ftoj moderatoret qe te bejne ndarjen e postimeve ne ate teme dhe te hapin perseri diskutimin per debatin ne TV Klan Olldashi, Ruli perballe Kodheli, Seseri.

Falemnderit!

----------


## drague

hape nje teme te re moj Dita :shkelje syri:

----------


## Dita

E hapja une, por me kane zhdukur postimin ku kisha bere analize te debatit ne TV Klan. Me ate mesazh me deshire do e nisja. Po ishin edhe postime te tjera po per kete teme, keshtu qe eshte mire qe gjithe sa ishte shkruar ta riperterinin ne nje teme me vete. Nuk ka ndonje veshtiresi teknike per kete.

----------


## leci

Po pse u mbyll kjo tema,se ishte interesante.

Dita, aty po diskutohej per femijet e kryeministrit e jo Rudinen.Apo mos valle...??
Jam dakor me parafolesen.Te fshihen postimet per debatin ne Tv Klan,dhe te qendrojne ato postime qe i permbahen temes se hapur nga Brari.
Qashtu  :buzeqeshje:

----------

